# Wood Chips on Fire



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

Smoking some ribs today, but when my GOSM gas smoker got up to 225 degrees, my wood chips started burning.  I soaked them in water a good half hour before starting.  This is the second time this has happened.  Am i using the wrong chips (hickory from Lowes) or is it possible that the temp gauge on the smoker is way off?


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you have your chips wrapped in a tinfoil packet?


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 7, 2010)

Also, I'm not too familiar with the GOSM, but generally I wouldn't trust the thermometer in a smoker.  They are often wrong and they don't measure the temp near the meat.


----------



## kaiser (Mar 7, 2010)

Funny - that happened to me this morning (GOSM, with hickory chips from wal mart).

I was getting the smoker up to temp while prepping the meat and when I went to check on it the temp had shot up to 300 and the chips were flaming!  (no soak).

I spritzed a little water on them and they went right out.... hasn't been a problem again so far - fingers crossed!


----------



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

No, they are in a cast iron box made for the smoker.


----------



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

I poured some water in the wood box.  It steamed a little while and is smoking again.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 7, 2010)

The gosm comes with a cast iron smoker box dosen't it? If you are using it and your chips still catch fire quickly then your temp has got to be to high or you are placing the box too close to the flame? I am not familiar with the gosm either but it must be too much heat...


----------



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help, everyone.  I will get an oven temp gauge.  For today, i will use a meat thermometer, but not in the ribs, so I can check the internal temp of the smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 7, 2010)

Now I have a GOSM and I haven't had that problem but I have changed out my chip pan with a bigger one. Now I have had chips caght fire a couple of time with my GOSM but it has a hot plate and I just sit some chunks on the element a couple of time while smoking sausage really low temps. The chunks won't smoke in a pan at that low of a temp.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 7, 2010)

That little cast iron pan was never big nough fer me, so I replaced that with a cheap 9x9 cake pan that I fill with dry chips (in my opinion, wet chips just gotta dry out before there gonna smoke), an then cover with foil.  Poke bout 5 er 6 holes in the foil an letther go.  The foil stops the flare ups an the bigger pan gives ya a longer run time.

Never trust a factory thermo.  I ain't found one yet that be right.  Get yerself a couple digi's, one fer rack temp an at least one fer each meat ya be smokin.

On my GOSM, I can go out there right now an the temp gauge says nearly 100° an were in the 20's!


----------



## denver dave (Mar 7, 2010)

Never had that problem on my GOSM. I have used the cast iron chip box and a stainless steel box I picked up somewhere. I do know my door temp gauge was off by at least 50*. I discovered this on my first smoke with the unit. I have always used another temp gauge. 
I agree with the forum, I think your temp is too high.


----------



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and good ideas.  I'm always learning something new here.


----------



## Top2MP (Mar 7, 2010)

Boy, were you guys right about the temp gauge on the smoker!  Mine is showing 160 or so, and my probe shows 225.  No wonder my wood was burning.
Thanks again.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 7, 2010)

You can adjust and calibrate your thermometer on the GOSM with boiling water.  You can get what the boiling point is depending on your altitude off of calculaters on the net.  That being said, the thermometer still deviates depending on factors outside the smoker.  direct sunlight, wind, and ect.  I tended to use chunks instead of chips in the GOSM I owned.  No flame ups, and it's easier to get the TBS.  Like the other guys have said.  Use the digitals as your main temp gauge.  You will be better off in the long run.


----------

